# Our little Nissan Team



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Introducing Team S


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

god.. ssr longchamps are so hot..


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

A little video I made: Myspace.com



Dustin said:


> god.. ssr longchamps are so hot..


Dude, you're good! How'd u know they're that brand? Even I never heard of it before, what do i know, i drive a sentra. My friend says they're drifter rims and he said they're rare so he grabbed them off eBay. They really set the 240 off, cuz last week, it was on some cheap looking chromes.


----------



## maxima_fan_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

nice i wouldn't mind my own nissan team im starting a trend at school though because yesterday when i was going to my car there where 4 other nissan maxima's lined up right next to mine


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

b13pnoysentra said:


> A little video I made: Myspace.com
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're good! How'd u know they're that brand? Even I never heard of it before, what do i know, i drive a sentra. My friend says they're drifter rims and he said they're rare so he grabbed them off eBay. They really set the 240 off, cuz last week, it was on some cheap looking chromes.


i used to own a 240, so i know a thing or two about ultra rare jdm parts.. longchamps are sought after so much that a decent set of 4 will go for 2k all day long.


----------

